# Geli passphrase



## Smidy (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi 
I brought a computer from my best mate and it was his brothers who past on 

I've turn on the computer and its asking for a GELI passphrase is there a way to get rid of that, like get new parts for the computer 

I'm new to computers


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2019)

Just wipe the disk. The GELI passphrase isn't going to be a problem if you do a clean install. It will just get ignored and overwritten. 

If you're looking for ways to _break_ the code to get to the data, forget it. If the encryption was this easy to break it would have been useless.


----------



## Smidy (Jan 3, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Just wipe the disk. The GELI passphrase isn't going to be a problem if you do a clean install. It will just get ignored and overwritten.
> 
> If you're looking for ways to _break_ the code to get to the data, forget it. If the encryption was this easy to break it would have been useless.


How do you wipe the disk?
I'm new to computers I don't know much.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2019)

Just boot the FreeBSD install media and follow the installation instructions. If it asks to destroy the original content of the disk say yes.

That's assuming you actually want to install FreeBSD. If you're not interested in that, there are hundreds of disk wipers to be found on the internet. 

(We're not going to help you install Windows for example)


----------

